# Flight tracker



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've got flightradar24, but I'm looking for an app which give info on small planes, we get loads over our house so I'd like to see what they are etc, we had one this morning which circled the are for about 30 minutes, but no info on the app.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Check out the settings/ visibility and make sure they are all switched on otherwise they might not have a transponder or have it turned off.
The other site I use is this one: https://planefinder.net/


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I've got flightradar24, but I'm looking for an app which give info on small planes, we get loads over our house so I'd like to see what they are etc, we had one this morning which circled the are for about 30 minutes, but no info on the app.


I use Plane Finder Kev. It shows pretty much everything that's up there!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll Check out setting later, and I'll look at plane finder again too, did you opt for the paid one?


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'll Check out setting later, and I'll look at plane finder again too, did you opt for the paid one?


No, it used to be that you could see everything for free but as with most internet sites once they have captured you they cripple it and start to charge.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've been playing with Planefinder today, some interesting flight paths.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I've been playing with Planefinder today, some interesting flight paths.


Don't drink and fly.:grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Have to, too pished to walk.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

You'd love it where I am today in Cirencester Kev. 



It was RIAT this weekend so today we have had our own town air show as all the planes have been taking off and flying back to wherever they are from (or going on to Farnborough I guess). We are only around 5-6 miles from Fairford so get to see them all every year...


...for free :grin2:


Earlier 9 fighters or fighter-bombers formed up in formation and flew across the town. I was exercising at the time so missed them but Mrs GMJ saw them.


2 of the Eurofighter Typhoons went across not 5 minutes since!









Graham :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------

